# Cómo saber que resistencia poner ?



## alvarog423 (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola , no conozco mucho de electrónica, quiero determinar con exactitud que resistencia poner si trabajo con 5 V CC y quiero encender un LED

Según tengo entendido es así :
I=0.015A  <---intensidad que necesita el led para encenderse
R=5v/0.015A=333 Ohm

Pero en otro lado leí que era así :
V=1.5v  <---- caída de potencial que genera el Led
I=0.015A <---intensidad que necesita el led para encenderse
R=5-1.5=3.5 V/0.015 A=233 Ohm

Cual de las 2 es la forma correcta???

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## RjSa (Ago 5, 2006)

La formula que buscas es esta:

R= (Voltaje de la linea - Voltaje de led)/(amperios de consumo del led)

para tu caso sería: 

(5v - 1.5v)/0.015A = 233.33ohms ...... la resistencia comercial mas cercana sería 220omhs o 270ohms.

Corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 5, 2006)

Correcta la fórmula de RjSa.

Para la primer pregunta, ambas son correctas, porque la primera agrega un coeficiente de seguridad sin saberlo, ya que en el mismo ejemplo, I=15mA, parece mas una corriente máxima que una corriente de encendido de un LED que esta en el orden de los 2mA, va... varía según el color, los blancos encienden con 363µA (acabo de medir con el tester).

Osea en la segunda fórmula el resultado es la resistencia mínima que se puede poner, de ahí para arriba, 220Ω no vá, 270Ω si.


----------



## alvarog423 (Ago 5, 2006)

ok, entonces debo usar una resitencia de 270 ohm verdad?

muchas gracias por aclararme esto


----------

